# Maid what is the going rate



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,

We are a European family, We have recently moved into a lovely 4Brd Villa in Jumeriah 1, literally 300m away from the beach. Our house features an independent Maid's apptm with a Bedroom, Kitchen and Bathroom. We will be looking at someone who will clean the house clean, and maybe a few babysitting but our kids are 10 and 12, so not that much work. Wondering what the going rate.



SNIP

and was not able to come down to any conclusion. 

Also is it just me, or are some of these observations on the above mentioned forum are border line racist ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frenchy said:


> Wondering what the going rate.


Thruppence a week and let out the scullery for a hour on Sundays.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

frenchy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a European family, We have recently moved into a lovely 4Brd Villa in Jumeriah 1, literally 300m away from the beach. Our house features an independent Maid's apptm with a Bedroom, Kitchen and Bathroom. We will be looking at someone who will clean the house clean, and maybe a few babysitting but our kids are 10 and 12, so not that much work. Wondering what the going rate.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but since the link has been taken out I can't really comment on whether that forum (whichever one it is) is racist or not. However, you asking us "what the going rate is" to employ a housekeeper leads me to believe that you really are not in the best position to judge whether the other people are racist or not.

Perhaps you need to word your question a little better. I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it if your potential employer asks someone what the "going rate" is to hire you. 

If you do a search of this forum, you will see several threads where the pay scale for maids/nannies has been discussed. There are also guidelines set by different consulates on what the basic pay scale should be and the additional benefits to be provided. The following link should give you all of the details and also lead you to the different consulates:

Dubai Government Information and Services Portal

I apologise if my post has come across as a bit harsh, but it is not what you have asked but "how" you have asked the question that is bothering me....just makes it seem inhuman.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm sorry but since the link has been taken out I can't really comment on whether that forum (whichever one it is) is racist or not. However, you asking us "what the going rate is" to employ a housekeeper leads me to believe that you really are not in the best position to judge whether the other people are racist or not.
> 
> Perhaps you need to word your question a little better. I'm sure you wouldn't appreciate it if your potential employer asks someone what the "going rate" is to hire you.
> 
> ...


Frankly nothing inhuman, I guess for every profession you can ask what the going rate is. I don't think there is anything wrong in saying the going rate for a A380 Captain is (making it up) 60kaed per month vs the going rate for 1st officer on a B737 is 30Kaed, or 20Kaed for a Computer specialist, I mean every profession has payscales, ...... Now the comment in that other forum were basically talking of the merits of specific nationalities over others. To the effect of you don't want to hire a xxxx because they are lazy, or nationality yyy are great because they are hard working and never complain. Now for me that is racist inquiring about a payscales of specific profession is not.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

People are on contracts in the UAE so your payscale is what you negotiate.
I certainly would not tell you what I am on and I dont make it a habit of asking others.
It is the same with maids, you generally negotiate with the the company they work for (who makes all the money). I suggest you ring some of those companies and give the maid a bonus on top of what they pay them.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AED2,000 a month with a plane ticket home every 2 years.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind, that these women usually have kids at home!! If you feel like a ticket home once every two years is humane, then you go for it!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

frenchy said:


> To the effect of you don't want to hire a xxxx because they are lazy, or nationality yyy are great because they are hard working and never complain. Now for me that is racist inquiring about a payscales of specific profession is not.


What's the difference between and expat and a racist?

About 2 weeks.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> What's the difference between an expat and a racist?
> 
> About 2 weeks.





uummm, sorry that's not funny!


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

The going rate depends on the nationality of the maid. Pilipinos are the highest paid and the going rate is a minimum of 1500 dhs with a ticket back home every two years. They work 6 days a week and get 1 day off. 

1500 dhs is probably a decent wage if you lived in a 2 bed apartment but since you have a 4Brd Villa, I would pay more since you have more square footage of space. A minimum of 2000 -2500 dhs, in my opinion will be fair.

This is just my opinion.









frenchy said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a European family, We have recently moved into a lovely 4Brd Villa in Jumeriah 1, literally 300m away from the beach. Our house features an independent Maid's apptm with a Bedroom, Kitchen and Bathroom. We will be looking at someone who will clean the house clean, and maybe a few babysitting but our kids are 10 and 12, so not that much work. Wondering what the going rate.
> 
> ...


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in a 4-bed villa and have an excellent (Goan) maid who cooks, cleans, washes and irons and picks my daughter up from school (and does the ocassional child-minding evening).

I pay her AED2,000/month and buy the odd foodstuff/toiletry item. She stays in the maid quarters and we pay for all flights home (nominally once/year) and help with any medical expenses.

I am told that this is on the high side but it's what I feel comfortable with and she is worth every dirham.


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally I would pay, and do pay, what I would pay for a maid back home. Not taking into account the ridiculous minimum wage guidance, pay what you think they are worth taking into account fairness and the fact that maids are still human and need to earn a living. My maid gets a fair salary so that she can live independently in Dubai and both ours lives are richer.


----------

